# Yellow male for stud service in Louisiana



## Bharvey (Feb 19, 2013)

I’m looking for a ( Titled MH ) Yellow Male Labrador Retriever in Louisiana to breed my Black Female too ? Please contact me at ( 985) 381-4427 Thanks Bob !


----------

